

Looking for a hacktop - Tive

Looking to buy a laptop to dual boot windows and Linux (probably Kali) and was hoping for some recent suggestions. I&#x27;m currently torn between a MacBook pro and a Lenovo. Ignoring price (I will save up if I need to) anything you would recommend? I have a quite powerful desktop just looking for something to use when on the go. I&#x27;m really open to any specs including screen size. I&#x27;m mainly looking 15&quot; and under but can&#x27;t decide what a good size really is. Obviously when going smaller screen size I&#x27;m sacrificing power. Thanks again!!
======
mtmail
Have a look at the MacBook Pro vs Thinkpad track from a couple of days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9055690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9055690)

